# WANTED: Dave Murray



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Our band - Powerslave - is looking for guitar player to play Dave Murray’s parts.
We are practicing in north Edmonton every second week (life permitting) and want to play gigs every now an then. Aged mid twenties to fifties, but who’s counting....
Powerslave

Wanna try us out?
Learn some of those for starters:
Wrathchild (rhythm part)
Powerslave
Aces High
Run To The Hills
Hallowed Be Thy Name
Number Of The Beast
Phantom Of The Opera
The Trooper


----------



## robare99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome band!!!


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah! We’re sooo awesome ;-). .......or did you mean Iron Maiden? ;-)


----------

